
Facebook is not worth $33B (2010) - jseliger
https://signalvnoise.com/posts/2585-facebook-is-not-worth-33000000000
======
masonic
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Facebook%20is%20not%20worth%20...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Facebook%20is%20not%20worth%20%2433B&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

------
jseliger
Today, Facebook's market cap appears to be $216 billion.

~~~
bryanrasmussen
I always like to read these "isn't worth" type articles as somehow putting a
monetary valuation on moral worthiness, it doesn't make much sense but it is
amusing.

